# First Cheese



## OldSmoke (Oct 22, 2020)

The weather cooled down so I made my first attempt at cold smoking cheese. I put in some Tillamook sharp cheddar, colby jack, and pepper jack. I smoked it at 65 degrees for three hours over apple. My latest modification to the smoker has resulted in great smoke control and air movement in the smoking cabinet.

I‘d like to say it is delicious, but that will have to wait for at least a month. I hid it so I will forget about it!


----------



## meskc (Oct 23, 2020)

If you are like me hiding it never helps. I always know its there. Will be time for me to do some soon.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 23, 2020)

Looks like a good batch, nice coloring. Waiting for the verdict on taste.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 23, 2020)

Looks good. I smoked 40lbs last winter. Almost gone now. Won't be cheese smoking weather around here until at least January


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 23, 2020)

Looks good! Definitely on my short list of things to do. The waiting is the worst part

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 23, 2020)

Tasty looking little blocks!!
Won't last very long!!
Nice Job, though!
Like.

Bear


----------



## zwiller (Oct 23, 2020)

Looks great!  If you are not the patient type, try dust and you can eat right off the smoker but admit it's perfect after a week.  I found that waiting did not help the batches I used pellets on and some I waited over 1 year.  I do several batches over the winter and admit I eat a bar or 2 to sample but I try to age at least a year.


----------



## OldSmoke (Oct 23, 2020)

zwiller said:


> Looks great!  If you are not the patient type, try dust and you can eat right off the smoker but admit it's perfect after a week.



I would like to try dust in my tray on the next batch. Did you make it in a blender? What pellets are you finding to work well?


----------



## zwiller (Oct 23, 2020)

I use Todd's premade dust for cold smoking cheese but I know of others that use DIYdust.  The premade dust is the lightest smoke there is and pellets the heaviest.  DIY dust is somewhere in between.  When I make dust I use a cheapo meat grinder but there are other wasy to do it, like soak and dry in oven.  Wood choice is personal but I am huge fan of oak.  Apple was a great choice.  All are tasty and no right or wrong same goes for what cheese to use and how long to smoke etc.


----------



## OldSmoke (Oct 23, 2020)

Thanks! I am using Todd’s pellets and am very pleased with them. I will look into his dust as well.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 23, 2020)

Cheese looks great nice color! Wont be too long until its time for another big batch around here.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 26, 2020)

Wait a month? 
That's ridicules. I smoked 4lbs of horseradish cheese for 5 hours on Saturday using apple and have been eating it since it came out of the smoker you people who think you have to wait months and years to eat your smoked cheese are either doing it wrong or just freakin stupid!


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 26, 2020)

hawgrider said:


> Wait a month?
> That's ridicules. I smoked 4lbs of horseradish cheese for 5 hours on Saturday using apple and have been eating it since it came out of the smoker you people who think you have to wait months and years to eat your smoked cheese are either doing it wrong or just freakin stupid!


Wow! Very encouraging. Geez


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 26, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Wow! Very encouraging. Geez


Well who started this ridicules trend of having to wait months to be able to eat the cheese you smoke for crying out loud?
Dumbest thing I've ever heard I see tons of cheese threads here with the same so called cheese heads repeating the same crap.... wait months wait a year how dumb!
Back off the smoke and use a fruit wood  and then enjoy it when it comes out. Remember a whisp of light smoke is key!  If your smoker is bellowing smoke the crap will taste like an ashtray!  So hows that for encouragement ! Smoke it correctly then eat before it gets so sharp the mice wont eat it!


----------



## OldSmoke (Oct 26, 2020)

hawgrider said:


> either doing it wrong or just freakin stupid!



Inexperienced yes. Patient, yes. Stupid, no. Your comment in not appreciated nor warrented.

I do listen to people with more experience, and it has served me well for many years. Saved my life more than a few times.

I do know that everything I smoke, tastes better as time passes. I'll run with that. I will be testing it weekly to see how it ages and satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 26, 2020)

Yep everyone's tastes are different,  what you like is probably different than what I like. Whether you use dust or pellets makes a difference and what flavor also. I have a little left from last year but time for more soon. I prefer it aged for a little while,  but never have enough left to age much over a year. 
Good luck, have fun, and enjoy your cheese the way you like it!

Ryan


----------

